# Discounted Raft & Kayak trips.



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

4 Corners Whitewater is offering a 10% discount on ALL trips booked (yeah with deposit...) before Feb 1, 2009. Upper Animas, Lower Animas and even trips to Central/South America.

Check it at 4 Corners Whitewater


----------

